# LED spotlight



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! I was looking over projects on a christmas link sight and i saw this site about LED lights like this

I don't know a lot about leds or if this site has been discovered already, but i hope i can help! Sorry if this is a waste!

Site: http://24.108.72.149/mr16s.html


----------

